# Yamaha bruin 350 stalls in water when hot



## 4x4king (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello everyone I'm new to this forum, and i have a question about my quad. i snorkeled my clutch and belt intake/exhaust i drilled holes above the engine intake, yesterday i took it to a boat launch to see if it would work and it did almost up to the exhaust. But later that day after a 30km ride the engine was warm so i thought i would try it again so drove a bit down and BOOM! dead. So i pull it out try to start it and it will start no problem once out of the water like nothing happened so do i have to let my quad cool down before going in water? Or what that would be pretty annoying, oh and on my way back i hit a puddles fast (i didn't see it) and i had no power at all then i got it all back. Any help is appreciated


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably sucking steam in the air Intake. Need to snorkel it better. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## 4x4king (Jul 15, 2014)

If i just run a 2 inch pvc pipe through the gas tank cover would i need to rejet? And it was only 3-5inches above the floor boards


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

All it takes is a little steam getting into the carbs to choke them out. 

Could also be carb vent lines sucking in steam, you'll need to run those up high too..

2" should be fine. If you're getting too much air, you can always put a reducer in the end of the snorkel to restrict flow... if you go too small (1.5") then there's nothing you can do but rejet to accomodate the restricted air flow.


----------



## 4x4king (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## 4x4king (Jul 15, 2014)

Would this be ok? And can to much air hurt the engine??


----------



## 4x4king (Jul 15, 2014)

I just took it for a test run and seems way louder and when I turned it off it seemed like it shut off hard? I dont know how to explain it can it be getting to much air?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Could be. How's it run?


----------



## 4x4king (Jul 15, 2014)

It still runs great and i have been driving around my yard no problems at all. Hey how come it wont let me post "new topis"? I was going to post all the pics of it finished but it wont let me


----------

